# Consignment items



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have decided that I am going to start doing consigments at the store. I am currently working on the web site to reflect these consignment items. If you would like to take a look at the work in progress, I will supply a link at the end of this post. I am currently working on all the detials for selling firearms, and accessories through the store. This will give those who wish to have another avenue for selling their items. There will be some required forms that will have to be filled out in order to sale your item on the e-store. I hope that this idea will be a good one for everbody.

http://e-store.baywatcharms.com/consignmentsales-2.aspx


----------

